# Craftsman Professional 10" Table Saw 152.221240



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Craftsman Professional 10" Table Saw 152.221240

Are these saws any good?

What is the good and bad of these saws?

I currently have a Craftsman Contractor Saw that I am pretty happy with. The only rub is the cast grid extensions. I don't like them all that much. I found the above saw for a reasonable price complete with Biesemeyer fence, a pair of solid cast extensions and a router table extension. "Considering" upgrading.

Anyone know the size of the table? Is it 20" X 27" like the contractor saws or is it some different dimension?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's the 10" hybrid*

http://www.finewoodworking.com/tool-guide/product-finder/craftsman-22124-hybrid-tablesaw.aspx

I have the 22124 with the full height cabinet and Biesemyer fence and cast iron side extensions and wood table on the right. It is a great saw for all but the heaviest ripping 3" hardwood. The controls are smooth as glass and the motor plenty powerful. The Biesmeyer fence is great. There is a fold down/up rear outfeed table also a great feature. I love mine. :smile3:


----------



## Barry Powell (Sep 18, 2018)

Any idea what the arbor thread is?


----------

